# An Uber driver trying to hand in a petition was tackled by security at Uber HQ



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers








An Uber driver attempting to deliver a petition to the ride hailing company's headquarters in San Francisco was tackled and brought to the ground by a security officer Friday afternoon.

Video of the incident shows a half dozen sign-holding protesters trying to enter the building at 1455 Market Street in San Francisco where Uber is headquartered. When one man - a driver named Thom Hoffman - almost makes it inside, a security worker in a black hoodie grabs him from behind and drags him to the ground.








In an emailed statement to BuzzFeed News, Uber's Director of Physical Security Carla Gray said the man in the video works for a third-party contractor, and had been put on administrative leave while "the matter is being investigated."


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Terrorist


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Sure.... I believe Uber when they "the matter is being investigated."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hearts and minds uber, hearts and minds...

ROFLMFAO

I mean it sucks for the guy who got tackled but it's a crap load of egg on uber's face.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

That uber driver is stupid
He should have send a minority
Female lesbian ... then no way the security would have tackled that person.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

He’s was trying to let them know stop being so generous and lower the pay cause paying taxes on $96,000.00 kinda sucks.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Terrorist


You're right. There are terrorists inside that building


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Do you have the right to throw the passenger out of your car?


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Awesome lawsuit material. I should go slip and fall in the green light hub.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Do you have the right to throw the passenger out of your car?


Not forcibly



mbd said:


> That uber driver is stupid
> He should have send a minority
> Female lesbian ... then no way the security would have tackled that person.


Yeah that would play much better in the court of public opinion sadly. Missed opportunity here


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

UBER CORPORATE GOON ATTACKS UBER DRIVER AT HQ


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Damage control must be a nightmare for their PR department.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Does it surprise any of us that they use a Independent contractor group for their security, lol. Now they can "deactivate" the guard while they investigate. Uber won't take responsibility for anything.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Travis Kalanick personally trained the guard to kill drivers. It was only a matter of time


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

At least he will never have to drive pax around anymore. Ca Ching


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

What a hostile enviroment Uber has created outside it's headquarters. They will probably have to ask the governor to deploy the national guard for protection against it's own drivers. Things are really starting to boil over.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This !
This is how Uber treats the People who Built it !

This is How Uber Listens to Drivers !

A Petittion !

Body Slammed to the Ground !

UBER IS INSANE
AND
IT SHOWS !

Obviously Uber Hires Mercinaries !
" Sub Contractors"
The security under " Investigation"
Will be in the Middle East in 3 weeks wearing White tennis shoes and black robes . . .for Twice the Pay !

A " Normal" security guard does not flatten a man for trying to present a Petittion !

MERCINARIES.

( to be fair to security guy that is a big ole boy. No knees used.security is only flat hand handling him.no sternum press, no pressure point. No airway press or chokehold,Actually a docile take down)( looks like he is being gentle once the guy is off his feet)
( that elbo at the xiphoid process at top of diaphragm could cause a world of hurt! But security isnt pressing it. Just in position to apply)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Do you have the right to throw the passenger out of your car?


I'm going to have to say no on that one; not physically. The consensus among drivers is that it's best to call the cops and let them handle the extraction. Handling it this way is also great if you happen to video record the event - this allows you to then set up a Gofundme and receive tax-free gifts of $39,550 in the space of 7 days; a tidy little haul by anyone's reckoning.

But your comparison is apples and oranges. A car is personal property from which the owner does have the right of removal, whereas the sidewalk where the gentleman was assaulted by Uber's contractor is public property. Additionally, social custom (and the law) state that one is not allowed to throw someone on the ground without justification.

I guess Uber's email to drivers needs to be updated - they said, "we've got your back", whereas what they actually meant was "we'll grab you by your back and put your ass on the ground".


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your inquiry. You message has been resolved #rohit


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Best thing to ever happen to that driver. 

Good for him.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Best thing to ever happen to that driver.
> 
> Good for him.


Which driver? The one who got slammed or the one who got the 40 grand?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Surprised the driver didn't call the 911 option on his app.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Yet another Public Image disaster.

Why don't they just set fire to a bus load of orphans and kittens?

"Security worker in a black hoodie" … just say THUG. I know you can.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Does it surprise any of us that they use a Independent contractor group for their security, lol.


Nowhere does it say that the security guards are independent contractors. You're making things up. Like most companies that being said if they hire a third-party provider, a security company, to provide security.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Hearts and minds uber, hearts and minds.


The British back in yestercentury were damn good at it. How else could they build an empire that the sun never set on?


tohunt4me said:


> MERCINARIES


Correct

I used to be a licensed security guard, and we weren't trained to do anything like this.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

That man is gonna be rollin' in $20 now.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

But... How many signatures did the petition have? Did Uber ever receive it? What was on the petition? Do get out of jail cards actually exist?

... So many questions! 

In all seriousness, I hate that guy had to experience that and I hope he wasn't injured too badly. I do smell a lawsuit, though.


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

"Partners" my ass. They don't want drivers anywhere near employees.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Video evidence of a driver getting tipped.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Boy they couldn’t have picked a better driver to get tackled, look the guard knocked his little hat off.

Uber has stepped in it again lol


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

this must be what dara was talking about when he said "we'll always do the right thing".


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Do you have the right to throw the passenger out of your car?


Sure, in fact this happens to be a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

This goes 100% against their current ad campaign.....I guess 'Doors Arent Always Opening"

Also, you guys need to stop with you whining about rates because I know a driver who is gonna get paid by Uber now.
#americandream


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its been picked up by a few more papers now and Buzzfeed


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I love it when they pucker up.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Uber.... we hear what you say.... but we see what you do. 

You can't fix this with words.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Humming " Ludlow Massacre"- Woodie Guthrie . . .
Same " MINDSET " at Uber

" Which Side are you on "? - Pete Seeger

Yet Another Reason WE MUST HAVE A UNION !

Let a Company bypass 100 years of LABOR LAWS
And
HISTORY BEGINS TO REPEAT !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

180 Days Of Pain


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We must have a Union.
We must have input into Uber " fly by night ' contracts' "!
We must have a venue to air grievance and BE HEARD !
There must be an END to unpaid unjust deactivation based on LIES !


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Uber has stepped in it again lol


Did Travis get his old job back?


UbingInLA said:


> Sure, in fact this happens to be a guilty pleasure of mine.


Also guilty as charged, Your Honour. 


Merc7186 said:


> Also, you guys need to stop with you whining about rates because I know a driver who is gonna get paid by Uber now.
> #americandream


Though I doubt that he'll be inclined to share the largesse with the rest of us.

Heading to Uber HQ to secure my own payout.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Did Travis get his old job back?


It would be interesting if they hired him back, wouldn't it? Really crank this mother to 11, full speed ahead, go for broke, gimme IPO or gimme death LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Travis would have stood out there and talked with him for 20 minutes Defending his viewpoints.
Then someone would have uploaded it to the web and National media would have picked it up and twisted it by now !


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

mbd said:


> That uber driver is stupid
> He should have send a minority
> Female lesbian ... then no way the security would have tackled that person.


If he were black this would be on CNN with everyone crying racism and brutality due to no fault of the "victim."


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

He should create online petition that way he can collect thousands of signature.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nowhere does it say that the security guards are independent contractors. You're making things up


It says so right in the article:

In an emailed statement to BuzzFeed News, Uber's director of physical security, Carla Gray, said the security officer in the video works for a third-party contractor and had been put on administrative leave while "the matter is being investigated."

Uber (or the building owner) subcontracted the security. I believe I saw Securitas named in one article.

I'm sure Dara wishes he could do some Saudi Arabian security...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Uber just can't go a week without some bizarrely negative PR. Thanks for all the classic comments on this thread though all! Had me laughing for a good while.



backstreets-trans said:


> What a hostile enviroment Uber has created outside it's headquarters. They will probably have to ask the governor to deploy the national guard for protection against it's own drivers. Things are really starting to boil over.





New2This said:


> I'm sure Dara wishes he could do some Saudi Arabian security...


A hundred years ago Uber would have gladly hired a few plain clothes union-busters to get out there and crack some driver skulls. I am sure TPTB would love to have those good ol' days back. Who knows... things sometimes do come full circle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Securitas acquired pinkerton in 1999,
Burns Security 2000,Loomis Fargo 2001,pinkerton Govt. Services D.O.D. 2013,( Securitas Critical Infrastructure Services . . . ayup, contract mercinaries *)
Hoop there it is . . .
Acquired Diebold inc. In 2015 . . .

Same as Wackenhut or Academi.
Private Army for hire .
Lot of Banking involvement.

" We must free the Diamond mines from the Terrorists "!

But the workers own the mines sir.

" EXACTLY "!

( think Hillary Clinton S.O.S. in Mali. Operation Serval)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Does it surprise any of us that they use a Independent contractor group for their security, lol. Now they can "deactivate" the guard while they investigate. Uber won't take responsibility for anything.


Securitas is a pretty big company and many companies outsource security to other companies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Globalists Gonna Global.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys...

your taking this the wrong way..

You need hardened mercenaries for security when you are this afraid of getting axe murdered by an ever increasing legion of disgruntled former and current employees.










One small slip up in the security and Dhara could get a knife in his back,

I'm not threatening him, this is a real risk of crazies coming after him.

When you $(*% over as many people as they have the risk to their personal safety just keeps going and up and up.

https://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Mental-Health-By-the-Numbers

Approximately 1 in 5 adults in the U.S.-43.8 million, or 18.5%-experiences mental illness in a given year.1 
Approximately 1 in 25 adults in the U.S.-9.8 million, or 4.0%-experiences a serious mental illness in a given year that substantially interferes with or limits one or more major life activities.2

So if we take 1.5 million current or former uber drivers, times 1 in 25 (4%) {assuming that uber the average uber driver is no less likely to be mentally ill than the average american} that's 60,000 mentally unhinged uber drivers.

There's roughly 60,000 mentally ill current or former uber drivers by my rough estimation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Malnutrition, homelessness, and poverty may increase rates of mental illnesses triggered by " DOUBLESPEAK"

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!
Uber made their bed . . .
They can Rest in Peace in it


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Let me see...

There is an organized protest at Uber HQ. People with picket signs and all the other mandatory protest paraphernalia -- cool chants, funky dancing, face painting, etc.

Security is there to prevent damage or injury to people in their building.

The driver decides to ignore everything and force his way into the building.

The security guard stops him -- apparently without injuring the old, fat man (like me) who has no business playing "Macho Man."

The driver gets attention and his 15 minutes of YouTube fame.

The problem is...?????


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber's Director of Physical Security Carla Gray said the man in the video works for a third-party contractor, and had been put on administrative leave while "the matter is being investigated."


He's probably been reassigned to serve as a paid Antifa rioter for the Democratic Party.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Let me see...
> 
> There is an organized protest at Uber HQ. People with picket signs and all the other mandatory protest paraphernalia -- cool chants, funky dancing, face painting, etc.
> 
> ...


It's the left wing, no right wing, it's Trump, actually that wall hasn't been built yet, daddy issues, mommy issues, sky should be pink not blue. Pick one. You only get one, there's the problem.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber always has an excuse when caught red handed.



Mr. G said:


> "Partners" my ass. They don't want drivers anywhere near employees.


If any driver here has the chance to visit SF PLEASE go to Uber's HQ and just sit outside and see what they hire as employees, you'll swear you're in India.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The other drivers put the security guard down pretty quick. He looked like a bully and when confronted did what bully’s do. Good for those Drivers


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Damage control must be a nightmare for their PR department.


If it's anything like driver support, they'll spew irrelevant boilerplate and declare victory.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fargle said:


> If it's anything like driver support, they'll spew irrelevant boilerplate and declare victory.


Yeah they had to resort to physical force to protect their intellectual property from a dangerous Uber Driver.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

First: *WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THIS!!!
*
:greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy::greedy:

Now...

You wouldn't have gotten me off the ground - not even to get me into a wheelchair.

Put on the collar and slide the backboard under me; then lift with your legs folks!

Safety first!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone create a meme with the guy slamming the driver to the ground that says RESOLVED


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah they had to resort to physical force to protect their intellectual property from a dangerous Uber Driver.


I would imagine most of their work is tedious entrance crap and escorting people who get fired or resign.

They got ridiculous protocols too, I dont remember where but another huge security company g4s fired an armed guard at a bank who tackled a bank robber and detained him till the cops arrived.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> In an emailed statement to BuzzFeed News, Uber's Director of Physical Security Carla Gray* said the man in the video works for a third-party contractor, *and had been put on administrative leave while "the matter is being investigated."


I bet the security guy in an independent contractor making $7.25 an hour, dressed like a slob too.

Uber HQ should be picketed 24/7 with everyone going in being filmed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What we don't know is the events leading up to the incident. For all we know, that driver could have been shouting and yelling crap at the security for the 3 hours leading up to his attempt to enter the building. If that's the case, I wouldn't have let him in either!

I am disgusted that Uber distanced themselves from the security guard, just like they do drivers. "Not our guard, he just works for us. Doesn't even work for us, he works for Securitas." They should have gotten his back, and touted his professionalism at protecting valued employees while restraining his urge to use pepper spray. Instead he is suspended, probably terminated.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

This ended up being a personal foul for red shirt trying to give him the business.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be saying, "My back, My back! I can't feel my legs."


----------



## Mr. Sarcastic (Sep 28, 2018)

The ultimate "1" rating.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Gig workers heading to Uber HQ in San Francisco to deliver 3,000+ petition signatures demanding the company change its unfair deactivation policy that cuts off drivers from working without warning and with little recourse.

Video:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278396266343425


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

*New* Drivers heading to Uber HQ in San Francisco to deliver 3,000+ petition signatures demanding the company change its unfair deactivation policy that cuts off drivers from working without warning and with little recourse.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278396266343425


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I would've been on the phone to my lawyer as I was doing a Ric Flair flop


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Elephant said:


> *New* Drivers heading to Uber HQ in San Francisco to deliver 3,000+ petition signatures demanding the company change its unfair deactivation policy that cuts off drivers from working without warning and with little recourse.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278396266343425


It Should be 30,000 signatures at Least !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I would imagine most of their work is tedious entrance crap and escorting people who get fired or resign.
> 
> They got ridiculous protocols too, I dont remember where but another huge security company g4s fired an armed guard at a bank who tackled a bank robber and detained him till the cops arrived.


Police should hire him !



Elephant said:


> Gig workers heading to Uber HQ in San Francisco to deliver 3,000+ petition signatures demanding the company change its unfair deactivation policy that cuts off drivers from working without warning and with little recourse.
> 
> Video:
> 
> ...


Where did they Steal those STOP signs from ?



Elephant said:


> Gig workers heading to Uber HQ in San Francisco to deliver 3,000+ petition signatures demanding the company change its unfair deactivation policy that cuts off drivers from working without warning and with little recourse.
> 
> Video:
> 
> ...


Where did they Steal those STOP signs from ?


----------



## KingSolemon213 (Sep 15, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> What a hostile enviroment Uber has created outside it's headquarters. They will probably have to ask the governor to deploy the national guard for protection against it's own drivers. Things are really starting to boil over.


They are. If uber was smart they'd act now and try and prevent things frum erupting but uber doesn't care they live in wonderland and they deserve all the bad pub at least Lyft works on bettering themselves yes at a slower rate but they are better. Uber can die for all I cared company is shit take that dara and miss me with the I care


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"THOSE WHO MAKE PEACEFUL REVOLUTION IMPOSSIBLE
WILL MAKE VIOLENT REVOLUTION
INEVITABLE." - John F. Kennedy

Well . . . uber made a peaceful pettition Impossible.
Uber made Drivers being heard Impossible.
Uber made a Fair Contract Impossible.
Uber made Fair Trial for falsely accused Drivers Impossible.

Looks like Violence IS POSSIBLE !

We can speak YOUR LANGUAGE UBER !


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

That’s not the Issue that should be front and center. The 5 Issues that need immediate focus are Money-Money-Money-Money-Money. Any discussion of other issues are a tacit acceptance of the unacceptable.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Does it surprise any of us that they use a Independent contractor group for their security, lol. Now they can "deactivate" the guard while they investigate. Uber won't take responsibility for anything.


RoHIT!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

3,000 signatures! Wow...THAT changes everything!


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


>


Lol I love it. Fatality!!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

So according to the petition page, this petition is going to both Uber HQ and Lyft HQ. I think Lyft could score some good PR right now by pointing out that they don't attack drivers at their HQ like Uber does. And hopefully they don't attack drivers at their HQ.

To me this just shows that Uber's corporate hatred of drivers which was prevalent under Travis have not changed at all under Dara's leadership.

This is the kind of corporate behavior that we saw back in the union-busting days of Ford Motor Company where hired goons roughed up (or worse) any protestors/strikers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Z129 said:


> So according to the petition page, this petition is going to both Uber HQ and Lyft HQ. I think Lyft could score some good PR right now by pointing out that they don't attack drivers at their HQ like Uber does. And hopefully they don't attack drivers at their HQ.
> 
> To me this just shows that Uber's corporate hatred of drivers which was prevalent under Travis have not changed at all under Dara's leadership.
> 
> This is the kind of corporate behavior that we saw back in the union-busting days of Ford Motor Company where hired goons roughed up (or worse) any protestors/strikers.


Oh, c'mon now! Fat-ass needed to be dumped on his big butt. He was trying to force his way into the building to become a Snapchat/Twit/Instagram Star.

This is not that far from the Google offices where some wacko shot up the place just a few weeks ago.

Companies should treat everyone with respect...until they show their ass. When they act like assholes, treat them like assholes.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lets keep this meme going


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Oh, c'mon now! Fat-ass needed to be dumped on his big butt. He was trying to force his way into the building to become a Snapchat/Twit/Instagram Star.
> 
> This is not that far from the Google offices where some wacko shot up the place just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Companies should treat everyone with respect...until they show their ass. When they act like assholes, treat them like assholes.


Good points. I did not factor in the shooting from the nearby Google offices. That definitely needs to be factored in here.

Dara spent a lot of money on all those commercials trying to convince the public that Uber had changed their ways and this driver gets taken down to the ground by this allegedly rouge third-party plain clothes security guy undoing all that expensive PR in an instant.

The security guy really Ubered everything up.


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

It seems that in so many threads, white, hateful, racist, homophobic wrong-wing CONservatives seem to have the need to insert their hateful stupidity. Oh, if he had just been a minority, lesbian, leftist, etc... 

I'm a white man who's sick and tired of white men who feel soooo discriminated against. Leave your pathetic political, white supremacist comments on some other blog.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> 3,000 signatures! Wow...THAT changes everything!


I would of said a a few million signatures from drivers and riders, but due to community guidelines we cannot tell you who the riders were or show you the petition


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I would of said a a few million signatures from drivers and riders, but due to community guidelines we cannot tell you who the riders were or show you the petition


Doesn't matter, it's all going to the shredder anyways.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, Uber has escalated from abusing us drivers economically to abusing us physically.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

I didn't get the petition sign up . Where when. Did this happen. I didn't do anything this Saturday.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Let me see...
> 
> There is an organized protest at Uber HQ. People with picket signs and all the other mandatory protest paraphernalia -- cool chants, funky dancing, face painting, etc.
> 
> ...


Bootlicker.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

I have driven a few uber employees around . Three have told me they're employees. I have picked up one from 1455 market and dropped off another at 1455 market. Two different occasions . The third employee I have driven , told her friends that she was riding with about work related stuff. I over heard uber thrown in conversation. It was a bout legal settle with waymo. Blah blah .self driving technology. And the uber trucking. Otto. Thing.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Securitas acquired pinkerton in 1999,
> Burns Security 2000,Loomis Fargo 2001,pinkerton Govt. Services D.O.D. 2013,( Securitas Critical Infrastructure Services . . . ayup, contract mercinaries *)
> Hoop there it is . . .
> Acquired Diebold inc. )





Kodyhead said:


> Securitas is a pretty big company and many companies outsource security to other companies.


I used to work for Securitas Canada


tohunt4me said:


> Uber made their bed . . .
> They can Rest in Peace in it


Love it!!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

For those of you saying they should have sent in a minority, or more specifically a black guy, that would be dumb. The white guy gets thrown to the ground. The black guy would have been shot.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess uber doesn't have an open door policy?


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thinking seriously about posting this on Uber's twitter or facebook page. This is part of the 180 days of getting it up the butt.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> For those of you saying they should have sent in a minority, or more specifically a black guy, that would be dumb. The white guy gets thrown to the ground. The black guy would have been shot.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

He should have had it in a brown-paper bag with Chinese food - UberEats delivery.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

mbd said:


> That uber driver is stupid
> He should have send a minori
> Female lesbian ... then no way the security would have tackled that person.


Elizabeth Warren is .0000000000015 % American Indian..just saying there are other minority options to send in as well



tohunt4me said:


> This !
> This is how Uber treats the People who Built it !
> 
> This is How Uber Listens to Drivers !
> ...


Pinkertons are baaaack!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> Does it surprise any of us that they use a Independent contractor group for their security, lol. Now they can "deactivate" the guard while they investigate. Uber won't take responsibility for anything.


I wanted to say that!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

beantowncruiser said:


> It seems that in so many threads, white, hateful, racist, homophobic wrong-wing CONservatives seem to have the need to insert their hateful stupidity. Oh, if he had just been a minority, lesbian, leftist, etc...
> 
> I'm a white man who's sick and tired of white men who feel soooo discriminated against. Leave your pathetic political, white supremacist comments on some other blog.


~Likewise~ Im so sick of quite the opposite. Heed your own advice for your opinion towards others who may have a different opion than yours.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nowhere does it say that the security guards are independent contractors. You're making things up. Like most companies that being said if they hire a third-party provider, a security company, to provide security.


I've read it was a sub contracted security guard in the 2 articles I've read?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubernomics said:


> Elizabeth Warren is .0000000000015 % American Indian..just saying there are other minority options to send in as well
> 
> Pinkertons are baaaack!


Ubers security firm Bought Pinkertons . . .


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> What we don't know is the events leading up to the incident. For all we know, that driver could have been shouting and yelling crap at the security for the 3 hours leading up to his attempt to enter the building. If that's the case, I wouldn't have let him in either!
> 
> I am disgusted that Uber distanced themselves from the security guard, just like they do drivers. "Not our guard, he just works for us. Doesn't even work for us, he works for Securitas." They should have gotten his back, and touted his professionalism at protecting valued employees while restraining his urge to use pepper spray. Instead he is suspended, probably terminated.


You make excellent points, T. What I have read alludes to multiple attempts at entry. And I doubt it was an easy day for "hoodie guy" either.

I personally would like to see the whole thing and not just the salacious climax.

Not that I think violence was warranted. But agree. There's always contributing factors. Well, often.



Mista T said:


> Feel free to ignore me, and I will return the favor, please and thank you.


LoL T! "Shill"

I'd more than disagree with that one, buddy.

All in a day, eh?

Dan 'de shill' Keav
Wut? It's French.
snork



JimKE said:


> Oh, c'mon now! Fat-ass needed to be dumped on his big butt. He was trying to force his way into the building to become a Snapchat/Twit/Instagram Star.
> 
> This is not that far from the Google offices where some wacko shot up the place just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Companies should treat everyone with respect...until they show their ass. When they act like assholes, treat them like assholes.


That's a great point.

Again. Not excusing this. But from that point of view and the fact an angry mob was massing.

Could see where I would be quick to "best defense...." here.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Aside from corperate headquarters, Uber has "security" at its green light hubs. So what does that say about Uber and its "partners".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Dubler said:


> Aside from corperate headquarters, Uber has "security" at its green light hubs. So what does that say about Uber and its "partners".


GESTAPO !!!

" UBER ALLES " und de Fatherlund

Uber Strategies for World Domination of Taxi ?
" Move Fast & Break Stuff"?
BLITZKRIEG !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> GESTAPO !!!
> 
> " UBER ALLES " und de Fatherlund
> 
> ...


LoL, ya nut


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Why petition to Woober? Do we have a broken system or what? You petitioned to public in front of supreme court, not a private bldg. in SF.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ya know, as 2Hunt has been saying. We need to act, become collective. Not necessarily a union, me thinks. But speak in a unified voice.

It is a new world and we need to grow with it. The option is to be told what we are to accept.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Ya know, as 2Hunt has been saying. We need to act become collective. Not necessarily a union, me thinks. But speak in a unified voice.
> 
> It is a new world and we need to grow with it. The option is to be told what we are to accept.


Aren't we collectively call ourselves American for the last 200+ years already ? Didn't we speak American English in a unified voice?


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Some missing the point here. As a "partner" why didn't someone from Uber accept the petition. Instead Uber threw out the moat complete with security crocodiles! Dara should make a public statement since it happened at the corporate office. If he and the board have any sincerety they need to out and start firing the old goon squad from the TK era


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Aren't we collectively call ourselves American for the last 200+ years already ? Didn't we speak American English in a unified voice?


LoL. Not well, apparently....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Workforfood said:


> Some missing the point here. As a "partner" why didn't someone from Uber accept the petition. Instead Uber threw out the moat complete with security crocodiles! Dara should make a public statement since it happened at the corporate office. If he and the board have any sincerety they need to out and start firing the old goon squad from the TK era


I believe Dara did make a statement. I believe he said *Uber was not going to permit any safety threats to their employees.*

This whole thing is a non-event. If you try that BS at ANY corporate office on the planet, you are going to get a similar or much more harsh response. That kind of crap will get you killed in many countries.

Companies are simply not going to allow angry hot-heads to force their way into their workplaces. You have no idea what the ass will do once inside.

Remember the Google/YouTube shooting? https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/03/us/youtube-hq-shooting/index.html

That was another tech workplace, 12.5 miles away from Uber HQ, just six months ago. Do you think anyone in tech in SFO has forgotten that? Should they?


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-was-just-tackled-to-the-ground-outside-ubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE PURGE AND THE GIG ECONOMY


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

The security at Uber HQ in San Francisco is a terrorist. Uber is only making serious high risk threats and that they are endangering good drivers than just only the bad drivers. Uber must face serious lawsuits and that they are degrading and failing.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Transeau said:


> Sure.... I believe Uber when they "the matter is being investigated."


RESOLVED


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Ubersinger said:


> RESOLVED


By "RESOLVED", I assume you mean that they fired the person for doing what they were told to do, and that person agreed to take the fall for the directions given to him? In that case, sure... "resolved"


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Transeau said:


> By "RESOLVED", I assume you mean that they fired the person for doing what they were told to do, and that person agreed to take the fall for the directions given to him? In that case, sure... "resolved"


Nope. Its like when we report we didnt get paid for a cancel, they say we didnt wait long enough and they tell us. RESOLVED. ~Rohit


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ubersinger said:


> Nope. Its like when we report we didnt get paid for a cancel, they say we didnt wait long enough and they tell us. RESOLVED. ~Rohit


"no need to reply"!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> "no need to reply"!


Resolved, no need to reply=You may now leave via the servant's entrance....

LoL

Just me but that curt _stuff_ annoys me. We are first in the line of their consumer train. And I kninda am not always thrilled with their customer service.

"No need to reply" Imagine if your insurance, electricity, grocery suppliers ended an interaction like that? They'd be outa business in a year.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Resolved, no need to reply=You may now leave via the servant's entrance....
> 
> LoL
> 
> ...


don't worry, boober will be out of business in 3-5 years


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dunno HN. Think they (Uber, Lyft) will bury us by out living us all.

But we live in crazy, fast changing times. You could very well be right.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> don't worry, boober will be out of business in 3-5 years


You mean the operation Otto or the AV in Arizona? Not the part they tried to ipo on Wall Street?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> You mean the operation Otto or the AV in Arizona? Not the part they tried to ipo on Wall Street?


The entire enterprise except maybe boobereats


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

We hear you. You asked for it!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" UBER CARES "!


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

the next huge thing.

Uber security.

push a button, order an ass beating.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> The entire enterprise except maybe boobereats


I'm pretty sure boober is pissing off eats restaurants one at a time. Don't know how many will be left except McDonald's in 5 years.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm pretty sure boober is pissing off eats restaurants one at a time. Don't know how many will be left except McDonald's in 5 years.


that's definitely true.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm pretty sure boober is pissing off eats restaurants one at a time. Don't know how many will be left except McDonald's in 5 years.


Althou in 5 years uber could prove disatrous to McDs..

If uber raises their commission they charge McDonalds and cut what they pay McDonalds they may cut them off to.

It really could go either way.

Honestly thou... uber eats is running out of steam me thinks..

Trust pilot has 91 pages of bad reviews...


----------

